# weiss einer was mit steam los ist????



## Aerni (25. März 2018)

hi, hab seit dem letzten steam update echte probleme. steam ist auf einmal viel größer von der auflösung her. hab die skalierung des desktops auf 125%, jetzt müsste ich auf 100% stellen um steam so zu haben wie vorher, nur dann ist alles andere kleiner. zudem kann ich spiele nichtmehr per rechtsclick in der taskleiste starten, dann stürzt steam komplett ab. muss sie aus der bibliothek immer starten.

hat das problem sonst noch wer?


----------



## Defenz0r (25. März 2018)

ne das liegt an dir es hat sich nix veraendert


----------



## KaterTom (25. März 2018)

Doch, es hat sich was verändert: Steam: Neuer Client mit weniger CPU-Last und High-DPI-Support


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. März 2018)

Hin und wieder mal die News lesen, kann Leben retten


----------



## Aerni (25. März 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Hin und wieder mal die News lesen, kann Leben retten



ja genau. alles ist besser und funktioniert besser laut den news. nur bei mir funktioniert rein garnixmehr. steam ist nurnoch am abstürzen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. März 2018)

Dann empfiehlt sich mal eine Neuinstallation von Steam. Hatte bei zwei Starts hintereinander, auch zweimal ein Update Prozess. Scheint nicht so ganz ausgereift zu sein das ganze.

Vielleicht musst du auch nach dem Update deine Links neu erstellen.


----------



## MircoSfot (25. März 2018)

Steam gibt´s noch? Erschien etwa Half Life 3?


----------



## kero81 (25. März 2018)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Steam gibt´s noch? Erschien etwa Half Life 3?



Ja, hast Du das in deiner Höhle etwa nicht mitbekommen?!


----------



## Shortgamer (29. März 2018)

Aerni schrieb:


> ja genau. alles ist besser und funktioniert besser laut den news. nur bei mir funktioniert rein garnixmehr. steam ist nurnoch am abstürzen.



..Dann meldet man das dem Hersteller. 
Mimimi in einem Forum was mit dem Hersteller NULL zu tun hat, bringt da wenig für einen Fix.


----------

